# BOYHOOD debuts on Blu-ray Combo Pack January 6th and on Digital HD December 9th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

DIRECTOR RICHARD LINKLATER’S 12-YEAR CINEMATIC MASTERPIECE COMES HOME









BOYHOOD



The Most Critically-acclaimed Film of the Year Debuts on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack
January 6, 2015



Buy it Four Weeks Early on Digital HD December 9, 2014





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Hailed as “a moving 12-year epic that isn’t quite like anything else in the history of cinema” (Andrew O’Hehir, Salon), “a breathtaking achievement” (Ann Hornaday, The Washington Post) and “a profound viewing experience” (Manohla Dargis, The New York Times), writer/director Richard Linklater’s extraordinary film BOYHOOD debuts on Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD January 6, 2015 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The film arrives four weeks early on Digital HD December 9, 2014.

Filmed over the course of 12 years with the same cast, BOYHOOD is a groundbreaking story of growing up as seen through the eyes of a child named Mason. A box office hit from IFC Films that has garnered universal critical acclaim, BOYHOOD achieved a rare 99% Certified Fresh rating on Rotten Tomatoes, earned an unprecedented score of 100 on Metacritic and is the first film to receive an A+ score from Entertainment Weekly’s Critical Mass. The film stars Academy Award® nominee* Ethan Hawke, Patricia Arquette, Lorelei Linklater and Ellar Coltrane as Mason.



The BOYHOOD Blu-ray Combo Pack includes a look at the extraordinary work that went into making the film, as well as an in-depth Q&A with Richard Linklater and the cast.



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 



Boyhood Blu-ray

The BOYHOOD Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description with English, English SDH and Spanish subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:

Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

· The 12 Year Project

· Q&A with Richard Linklater and the Cast

DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



Boyhood DVD

The BOYHOOD DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 televisions with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English and Spanish subtitles. The DVD includes the feature film in standard definition.







BOYHOOD

Street Date: January 6, 2015 (Blu-ray Combo & DVD)

December 9, 2014 (Digital HD)

SRP: $41.99 (Blu-ray Combo)

$29.99 (DVD)

Runtime: 164 minutes

U.S. Rating: R for language including sexual references and for teen drug and alcohol abuse







* 2001, Actor in a Supporting Role, Training Day



“ACADEMY AWARD®” is a registered trademark and service mark of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I never heard of this movie but after reading the summary above, it looks interesting and maybe worth checking out. If you plan on doing a review of this movie once it is available, I would be interested in your take.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I went out of my way to catch this in the theaters and I was very pleased that I did. Will be adding this to my collection.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks typ44q for your insight. Glad to hear you liked it. The movie does peak my curiosity. 

It has very high reviews when searching the various sites that track user ratings. Will have to check it out.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I've heard nothing but good about this one. I'll try and get a review copy if I can to give you guys my take on it


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I look forward to your indepth reviews as usual. 

I must admit after doing some "research" on this unknown movie (at least to me), it seems to be a "must watch" type of movie. Will wait for your review.


----------

